# Inter-services Match



## rickg (Jan 11, 2010)

There could be some interest in an Inter-Services match between any Forumers who are current or ex serving members of Her Majesty's finest!!
So far the following have been identified as potential participants:

*RAF*
bobmac
rickg
Robobum


*ARMY*
jammydodger



*NAVY*



Do we have any other forumers that are eligible and who might be interested?

Perhaps we could donate the green fees to a Forces charity if we can get a golf course interested in hosting the match?
Just some initial thoughts at the moment, any ideas/suggestions welcome.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just left the RN after 23 years. I'd be interested if dates & venue allow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2010)

I was in the CCF at school. Does that count?


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Homer, I didn't know what CCF was so I googled it and found the following. Can you let me know which one it was? lol

Conservative Christian Fellowship
Cheetah Conservation Fund
Christian Children's Fund
Climate Challenge Fund
Combined Cadet Force
Cambodian Children's Fund
Cambridge Conservation Forum
California Community Foundation
Civil Contractors Federation
Coulsdon Chess Fellowship
Consumer Council of Fiji
Catholic Chaplaincy Fellowship


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

Ex Army me.... 
Park Hall Camp, Oswestry..early 70's.
I'd be up for a knock somewhere dependent on date/venue
Rob


----------



## teegirl (Jan 12, 2010)

A couple of places to visit if you need any ideas for fundraising.

www.helpforheroes.org.uk.

http://www.nationalgolfclubchallenge.org.uk/

I have no connection with the forces (apart from Bobmac  )
but think it is a great idea and will be happy to supply the tee,


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 12, 2010)

25 years FAA, that do?
as ever, dates & venue dependent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

I was in the combined cadet force. OK it was only a term but I was there!!!!!


----------



## Robobum (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd definately be up for this especially if it all goes to Help For Heroes.
If we are unable to get this at a "free" of "prestigious" course then I am more than willing to try to host this at our course at Cirencester GC.


----------



## colint (Jan 12, 2010)

Ex RM Reserve, so I'll represent the Navy dependent on where / when. Great idea, if I can't make it I'll be happy to make a donation


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 12, 2010)

This has the makings of a terrific idea , especially with the forces charity being very topical. Maybe even one of the forces golf courses would be happy to host this and even GM might get interested in doing a piece in the mag ?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2010)

Isn't there an army course in Cyprus? 

I know the Pro at Aldershot. I'll get in touch.


----------



## madandra (Jan 12, 2010)

I was in the combined cadet force. OK it was only a term but I was there!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Homer, like a scarecrow looking for his wee man ... your clutching at straws matey.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 12, 2010)

Isn't there an army course in Cyprus? 

I know the Pro at Aldershot. I'll get in touch.
		
Click to expand...

Woodhall Spa might be worth leaning on too, especially if we could get Mike or somebody from GM towers to eloquently pen a begging letter. I remember WS hosted a lot of RAF golf events over the years and one of the local bases used to use it for their "home" matches.

No need to make it exclusively services?? We could "affiliate" others to play as long as they can proove they have watched all the re-runs of Dad's Army.  

Or were in the girl guides.......Homer, your in!!


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Great response folks!!

Teegirl thanks for the links. The Help for Heroes fundraising site is very useful and I think would be the way to go if we go ahead with an event. It looks easy to register the event (when we confirm date/venue/numbers etc) and importantly we can set up a giving to charity webpage so people could donate directly to the charity via credit card. This would be good for anyone that wanted to donate but couldn't get involved in the golf day.

With regards to the golf day itself and looking at the interest it has already generated, we could look at potential teams from the following groups:

Services : RAF, Army, Navy, (Cadets?)
Public bodies: Fire, Police, Coastguard,etc
Forum: Posters (first come first served or names out of a hat??)
Forum: Staff (if they want to participate)

This would probably yield a field of around 32 (assuming teams of 4 from each category). Probably don't want to go bigger than this or it could become unmanageable and it will never get off the ground.

I'm thinking an after match meal with raffle/auction for participants would probably also be possible. I'm sure we could get some decent donations through our contacts, (custom fit Ping driver perhaps?? lol)

The other link Teegirl provided is for a National Golf Day to support the Help for Heroes campaign, in which it is hoped ALL golf clubs will participate. Check out the link:
http://www.nationalgolfclubchallenge.org.uk/

In it there is a list of all golf clubs that are so far participating. The easiest and quickest way to get more exposure for this is for anyone who's club is not yet on the list to email the link to their club (secretary, committee, etc) and ask them to participate. 10 golfers from the top 6 clubs from the day (24th or 25th July) get to play in a 2 day final at the Belfry!!

I know this is early days, but so far it sounds promising.

Keep the ideas & suggestions coming, and also put your names forward for each of the categories if you are interested in getting involved either as a player or organiser.

Rick


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

I was in the combined cadet force. OK it was only a term but I was there!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Homer, like a scarecrow looking for his wee man ... your clutching at straws matey.
		
Click to expand...

I can give you my army number if you want to prove I was an old sweat


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

MDCLXVI   ?
		
Click to expand...

      

10/10 for wit


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 12, 2010)

I was in the combined cadet force. OK it was only a term but I was there!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Homer, like a scarecrow looking for his wee man ... your clutching at straws matey.
		
Click to expand...

I can give you my army number if you want to prove I was an old sweat


Click to expand...

MDCLXVI   ?


----------



## Robobum (Jan 12, 2010)

When Smiffy joined up Pontius was only a co-pilot.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

When Smiffy joined up Pontius was only a co-pilot. 

Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

OK so far we have:

*RAF*
bobmac
rickg
Robobum


*ARMY*
jammydodger
Smiffy


*NAVY*
Wildrover
colint


*Police, Fire, Coastguard, Cubs, Girl Guides, cadets....*
Homer (cadets)
Viscount17 (FAA)


*Forum Posters*
teegirl


*Forum Staff*


*Date:* TBD

*Venue:* TBD (suggestions/possible venues)
Aldershot GC
Cirencester GC
Woodhall Spa GC

Charity: Help for Heroes 
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

was in the Andrew for 10 years.
my shipmate was Nelson.
Best date for this would be Forces Day 26-6-2010.
Im up for this one.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome on board grumpyjock....I'll put you down for the Navy team.
I see you're from Holmfirth....I was born in Huddersfield, where do you play your golf?


----------



## teegirl (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like I found the back door to take part in this one  

I could qualify for the girl guides, managed a year untill I was asked to leave  ,  I still have my badges though


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like I found the back door to take part in this one  

I could qualify for the girl guides, managed a year untill I was asked to leave  ,  I still have my badges though  

Click to expand...

I got thrown out of the cubs for playing with my woggle in front of Brown Owl.
Dyb Dyb Dyb, Dob Dob Dob, Arkala we'll do our best.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like I found the back door to take part in this one  

I could qualify for the girl guides, managed a year untill I was asked to leave  ,  I still have my badges though  

Click to expand...

The Navy team are also entering via the back door!! 
Do we get to find out why you were asked to leave?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

would be intrested , but depends on dates .

Did 10 years with the Army , still serving in The Police, so you could put me down for either. However you have to remember I am pretty crap.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2010)

What about trying my course,Blackmoor in Hampshire.It is a mile from Bordon,an army town,and i am sure there are inter service matches already played there.The course is one of the best in Hampshire,and is ranked in the top 100 in England.Check out the new website for full details.

Two members,including one of my partners,did the Help For Hero's cycle ride to Paris last year,and were well supported by the members.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 12, 2010)

Tenuous but my Brother-in-law's in the army and I too was in the CCF - can I be involved???


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

would be intrested , but depends on dates .

Did 10 years with the Army , still serving in The Police, so you could put me down for either. However you have to remember I am pretty crap.

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you down provisionally in the Army team. It doesn't matter about being crap, especially as you aren't in the RAF team!!


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

What about trying my course,Blackmoor in Hampshire.It is a mile from Bordon,an army town,and i am sure there are inter service matches already played there.The course is one of the best in Hampshire,and is ranked in the top 100 in England.Check out the new website for full details.

Two members,including one of my partners,did the Help For Hero's cycle ride to Paris last year,and were well supported by the members.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info richart, I'll add the course to our list of potentials.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Tenuous but my Brother-in-law's in the army and I too was in the CCF - can I be involved???  

Click to expand...

I'll put you down with Homer. At this rate you'll get you're own team for CCF's!!


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2010)

I was born in an RAF hospital in Germany,father was a Squadron Leader.My daughter was born in Aldershot Army hospital.Do i qualify !!


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

I was born in an RAF hospital in Germany,father was a Squadron Leader.My daughter was born in Aldershot Army hospital.Do i qualify !!
		
Click to expand...

If your father was a Sqn Leader, then I daren't not put you in the RAF team as he outranks me!!! Welcome on board


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 12, 2010)

rickg, now I know we can't expect the light blues to understand but the FAA is the Fleet Air Arm, so Navy please.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

rickg, now I know we can't expect the light blues to understand but the FAA is the Fleet Air Arm, so Navy please.
		
Click to expand...

OOPS!! I thought it was the Federal Aviation Administration...it is in my current job anyway. 
Duly changed... 
Bloody TLA's (Three Letter Acronyms!!!)


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm quite good on Modern Warfare 2 does that qualify me for the Army team? 

Seriously it sounds like a great idea I'll put in a donation when the teams are announced.

I'm sure TonyN will be delighted to be lumped in with the cadets! Better make sure you don't get caught doing 29 in a 30 anywhere near him


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 12, 2010)

rickg, now I know we can't expect the light blues to understand but the FAA is the Fleet Air Arm, so Navy please.
		
Click to expand...

OOPS!! I thought it was the Federal Aviation Administration...it is in my current job anyway. 
Duly changed... 
Bloody TLA's (Three Letter Acronyms!!!) 

Click to expand...

never mind, my brother was RAF (Sqn Ldr) and now 'works' for the CAA. jammy sod promoted flying boat lessons in Florida when he started with them!


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's an update:
RAF
bobmac
rickg
Robobum
richart

ARMY
jammydodger
Smiffy
midnight

NAVY
Wildrover
colint
grumpyjock
Viscount17 

Police, Fire, Coastguard, Cubs, Girl Guides, cadets....
Homer (CCF)
AuburnWarrior (CCF)

Forum Posters
teegirl


Forum Staff


Date: TBD

Venue: TBD (suggestions/possible venues)
Aldershot GC
Cirencester GC
Woodhall Spa GC
Blackmoor
Charity: Help for Heroes
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/


----------



## barb (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
This is a fantastic idea.

Hubby was army so if poss he would like to play (he is called Jay) and I was brownies/girl guides but as teegirl is on her own I would team up with her thats assuming there are stil places left.

Barb


----------



## evita4 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd be interested in this as well.  22 years in the RAF 1980 - 2003


----------



## doc17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Rick

Should've guessed you'd be behind this!!

Put me down for the Fire Service mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

OK I want it known that I'm definitely in on the Public Sector side of things rather than my meagre CCF career. Although I admittedly have an admin role its my job to get the nursing staff (anything from portering to the theatre staff - basically anyone but Dr's) through the door and into the role and try and keep them in post. I have nothing but admiration for all our nurses, firemen, police, ambulance, coast guard and at this particular juncture our armed forces.

I hope and think this has the potential to really roll. Anyone thought about the national press etc (obviously once logistics are sorted) as the Red Tops (don't all groan) would leap on this. Add in press interest from specialist (in house) avenues, plus GM etc and this could really do some good


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Barb, Jay, Evita4 & Dean. You're all included.
Homer, I changed you from CCF to Public Sector, (or would you prefer Ambulance?)
Homer, would definitely like to broadcast it more widely when we have firmed up a few more details (minimum when the date & venue are firmed up)

RAF
bobmac
rickg
Robobum
richart
evita4

ARMY
jammydodger
Smiffy
midnight
jay (Barbs hubby)

NAVY
Wildrover
colint
grumpyjock
Viscount17 

Police, Fire, Coastguard, Cubs, Girl Guides, cadets....
Homer (Public sector)
AuburnWarrior (CCF)
Deanelliott999 (Fire)

Forum Posters
teegirl
barb

Forum Staff


Date: TBD

Venue: TBD (suggestions/possible venues)
Aldershot GC
Cirencester GC
Woodhall Spa GC
Blackmoor
Charity: Help for Heroes
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

From a slightly selfish (organising the GM Meet at Ascot on June 9th) but also pragmatic viewpoint, there are a few golf days already in place (Addington, GM v Golf Magic, etc) so it would be worth checking out the Arrange a Game and main forum for dates so that everyone can make sure they have cash, holiday etc sorted.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

From a slightly selfish (organising the GM Meet at Ascot on June 9th) but also pragmatic viewpoint, there are a few golf days already in place (Addington, GM v Golf Magic, etc) so it would be worth checking out the Arrange a Game and main forum for dates so that everyone can make sure they have cash, holiday etc sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely....I'm already playing the Addington, Forest Pines and probably, the Ascot meet, so will definitely need to be sensitive about dates.
It looks like we have enough interest to start making some tentative enquiries re venues & dates. I think the date will be more important than the venue, (given that we'll likely pick somewhere reasonably Central).


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 12, 2010)

rickg, now I know we can't expect the light blues to understand but the FAA is the Fleet Air Arm, so Navy please.
		
Click to expand...

Not a proper matelot but it'll have to do. Although being a WAFU you'll be good at golf with all that shore time. 

To the uninitiated the term "WAFU" is not for translation on a family forum such as this.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 12, 2010)

I will play dependant on the date, but cannot claim any affiliation to any of the services so put me down for the forum posters.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Rick

Should've guessed you'd be behind this!!

Put me down for the Fire Service mate. 

Click to expand...

Where you at Dean ? I'm a Fireman too but the original entrance criteria was forces so I used that to gain entry first !!


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

OK Bigfoot, I've put you down.
Jammydodger, no problem changing you to Fire Service if you want. Only trouble is if we get any more Firemen, it will turn into a Volleyball match instead of a golf match!!  
Do you want to be Army or Fire?


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll stick with Army , theyre much rougher and tougher tbh


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a great idea, put me down please, depending on dates of course. Was in the Army in the early 70's.

Golfmmad.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you mean Army GC in Aldershot?  I think just from the name you need to have it there....at the end of the runway at Farnborough isn't it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the idea of using the Army GC. It would have potentially great tie ins for use in the press etc. Blackmoor is a decent heathland track and its tie in with Bordon could prove interesting. Its these sort of links that would get a lot of the publicity people (press, local TV etc) interested


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

Golfmmad, I've put you down.
I took a look at The Army golf course on the web... looks interesting and promising. 
Bob is this the one where you know the pro?


----------



## TonyN (Jan 12, 2010)

As a fellow servant of the crown, put me down! 

Plod it is!


----------



## teegirl (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice one Barb, Thought I was just going to do the tee's but looks like we may have a game on


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2010)

TonyN...you're in...welcome.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2010)

I could be interested as a servant of the crown if time with the crown prosecution service counts. Also spent 3 years in the ccf as well.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes. Graham Cowley, used to be the pro at Bruggen.
The only thing is I didn't realise how far south Aldershot is.
I thought you were looking for somewhere more central?


----------



## MarkHK (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea would be interested dates & venue dependent, 15 years Army service.


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

GB72 you're in....welcome.

Bob, distance for people to travel will definitely be a factor, but I suppose it depends on what sort of deal we can broker with the various clubs that we look at.

My thoughts are that we would all pay the appropriate green fee for the golf and that the golf club would donate all (ideally) or some of the green fees to the Help for Heroes fund. This is going to generate some of the fundraising (together with the "justgiving" web page, auction, raffle, etc)
Obviously if we get a club that is prepared to donate more of the green fee than another, then we would need to take that into account and might have to compromise on the location.
I suppose at this point we need to keep all our options open. The more we look at the better position we will be in to make a decision.
Thoughts?


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

MarkHK you're in....welcome.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 13, 2010)

there's a former jenny (Wren) at our club. probably won't see her till next month but a possibility for your three-ball.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 13, 2010)

Guys,

I was in the Sea Cadets as a youth, although would be happy to play for any applicable team (GM Forum Reader\Cadet).


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Redwood, I've included you in with the other Public Sector/ex Cadets group. Welcome.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2010)

I was in the Sea Scouts many years ago but my tent sank


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

Current list below.

I'm hoping to firm up a venue and date by the end of next week, (the sooner I can do this, the sooner we can register the event on the Help for Heroes web page and set up a "justgiving" webpage for donations.

 What would help me was if I knew where everyone who has expressed an interest so far was located. This will help with deciding on the final venue, although I must admit at first glances, the Army GC at Aldershot is sounding good. Not least becuase of it's close connection to the military and Bob knowing the pro there. 
However, I realise that whatever venue we choose isn't going to be ideal for everyone and there's going to have to be some compromises between getting a good deal and how far people are prepared to travel.
I'd be grateful if the existing people involved could advise me of their location, (Town or county is fine), either in this thread or via PM and I'll collate the data.
Thanks

RAF
bobmac
rickg
Robobum
richart
evita4

ARMY
jammydodger
Smiffy
midnight
jay (Barbs hubby)
golfmmad
MarkHK

NAVY
Wildrover
colint
grumpyjock
Viscount17 

Police, Fire, Coastguard, Cubs, Girl Guides, cadets....
Homer (Health service)
AuburnWarrior (CCF)
Deanelliott999 (Fire)
TonyN (Police)
GB72 (Public Sector)
Redwood (Sea Cadets)

Forum Posters
teegirl
barb
bigfoot

Forum Staff


Date: TBD

Venue: TBD (suggestions/possible venues):
The Army GC Aldershot
Cirencester GC
Woodhall Spa GC
Blackmoor
Charity: Help for Heroes
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 13, 2010)

Norwich (thats in Norfolk btw)


----------



## Robobum (Jan 13, 2010)

In in Swindon Wiltshire, Cirencester Gc is in Gloucestershire.

Don't care where it is, as long as I can do the date I'll be there, very worthwhile cause.


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd be grateful if the existing people involved could advise me of their location, (Town or county is fine), either in this thread or via PM and I'll collate the data.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

If your location is listed in your AVATAR, then no need to send it again, I'll get it from there.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm on the south coast in East Sussex.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm on the south coast in East Sussex.
		
Click to expand...

So am I but we don't live together............yet


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm on the south coast in East Sussex.
		
Click to expand...

So am I but we don't live together............yet
		
Click to expand...

Just as well......... calling me a knob  

Golfmmad.


----------



## tincup (Jan 13, 2010)

I would be up for this, sounds like a great cause.
I work for the health service so stick me in whatever team I am applicable for


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi tincup. Welcome....I've put you in with the others from the Public Sector


----------



## jedsta20 (Jan 13, 2010)

7 years Army service. I'd love to get involved but it may depend on the location. My other half may need the car for work. It'll be good to beat the Navy again like we did at football an rugby.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 13, 2010)

hi done 22 in the army would love to have a go,if you need any more


----------



## vig (Jan 13, 2010)

Also a servant of the crown, can't tell you more.

Filled in an application for marines when I was 17.

Love boats 

or happy to participate as a forum member....  You choose


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Jedsta20 & Matt01, welcome along. I'll put you both down for the Army team, (I think that's 8 of you so far).
Jedsta, I'm sure we could arrange for you to car share if necessary. We're still not decided on a location.


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi vig. I've put you in the Forum members if that's Ok. Thanks for your support.


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2010)

Blackmoor Hampshire.Well worth contacting to see what sort of deal they can do,bearing in mind the army,Bordon conection,and the charity involved.


----------



## Piggles (Jan 17, 2010)

Rick you sly old dog, count me in!


----------



## matt01 (Jan 17, 2010)

i have one more for the army team, he served along with myself and would love to be involved


----------



## rickg (Jan 17, 2010)

Clive, welcome to the Forum mate.....you got my cash for that driver yet?? 
Which team are you claiming allegiance to? I don't think we have one for the Chelsea pensioners!! 

BTW if you're not the Clive H I think you are then please accept my profuse apologies!! 

Matt, what's your mates name?


----------



## matt01 (Jan 18, 2010)

HI HIS NAME IS FERGUS SCOBIE

WAS IN THE ARMY ALONG WITH MYSELF


----------



## Piggles (Jan 18, 2010)

The very same old bean, put me down for the receeding brylcream brigade..........


----------



## Piggles (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick got another ex pongo mate at Caddington interested name of Mick Barrett.
Also spoke to the committee ref the day and they would support it. Talking to the owners ref possibility of green fee waivers just in case you can't get anywhere else. 
4 ball voucher is donated.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow what a read. I've really been away from here too long i would be up for it if you still got room. 9 years in the RAF 96-2004. (armourer)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2010)

Rick

Whats the news with this? Got a date and location yet?


----------



## rickg (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Homer....narrowing it down gradually...it's taken a bit longer than I originally thought (I forgot I had to do everyones appraisals at work this week!!!!).

I'm going to go for a slightly more central venue as we have a lot of people travelling down from the North and I think the Aldershot course is slightly too far South.

I'm making enquiries at courses in Hertfordshire and slightly north of that to make the organising easier for me as I anticipate having to visit the club a few times in the run up.
Currently looking at a day between Tuesday April 20 - Friday April 23rd.
Stay tuned.

Matt, I've included Fergus. Clive, you and Mick are in, and Timberbonce, welcome on board.... good to have a Plumber joining us!!


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 23, 2010)

.... good to have a Plumber joining us!!  

Click to expand...

Plumber?  our plumbers were skilled (god that was hard to admit!) - bombheads needed retraining after stand easy! 
only trade requirement was to lift heavy weights.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 23, 2010)

Watch out at the end of April we are playing Spen on the 23rd and Stuart Castle on the 24.
any other dates are OK.


----------



## rickg (Jan 23, 2010)

Watch out at the end of April we are playing Spen on the 23rd and Stuart Castle on the 24.
any other dates are OK.
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted Grumpyjock.....it should read the week before... one day between Tue 13th April - Fri 16th Apr...I even checked the GM meeting calendar as well and still managed to get it wrong....doh!!


----------



## Range_Ball (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in Army team please! Great idea 

Regards

RB


----------



## rickg (Jan 26, 2010)

Cheers RB, you're in...got your pm...I'll be in touch...thanks for the offer.


----------



## rickg (Feb 4, 2010)

We now have a venue - Luton Hoo in Bedfordshire.

It has strong military historical links having been used as a Military Convalescent home for officers in WWI.
It was the Eastern Command HQ in the Second World War and was commandeered by Winston Churchill for military training manoevres to test the tanks which were built at nearby Vauxhall Motors.

Luton has also granted the Freedom of the City to the Royal Anglian Regiment (The Poachers), who recently excercised their right to march through the City following 2 tours in Iraq.

The course and grounds have recently undergone an expensive multi million pound refurbishment. Some of the course is set in 250 acres of Capability Brown lanscaped grounds.
The course itself has USGA spec greens and is a massive 7,107 yd par 73 of the Championship tees and 6,810 off the whites. Yellows are 6,544 and reds 6,143. There are no bunkers as it's National Trust land, but the heavy rough protects the course.

I will be setting up 2 seperate polls to see what date most people would prefer to play ( between Apr 13th -16th) and also to see which tees they would prefer to play off!!

Price is going to be set Â£45 and I am still negotiating with the team at Luton Hoo how much of this is going to be donated to the Help for Heroes charity. At the moment I have got it down to Â£15 for the golf and Â£10 for a 1 course meal (the food there is s a bit pricey but of a very high standard). This means at present assuming 32 players we will be able to donate Â£640. I am still hoping to get the green fees for free which will allow a greater donation, but as mentioned, I'm still negotiating.
I have left arrival bacon rolls off to keep the price down, but if anyone wants one they can order on the day.

Clearly we will raise a lot of money when we create the giving website and people can start advertising the link to it. I will be doing this early next week after we have finalised the date over the weekend.

Further details to come regarding tee times, auction, raffle etc, etc, but I just wanted to get the venue out there with possible dates so that people can start to firm up their commitment.

Updated names:

RAF
bobmac
rickg
Robobum
richart
evita4
(piggles) CliveH
Timberbonce

ARMY
jammydodger
Smiffy
midnight
jay (Barbs hubby)
golfmmad
MarkHK
jedsta20
matt01
Fergus Scobie (Matt01's mate)
Mick Barrett
Range_ball

NAVY
Wildrover
colint
grumpyjock
Viscount17 

Police, Fire, Coastguard, Cubs, Girl Guides, cadets....
Homer (Health service)
AuburnWarrior (CCF)
Doc17 (Deanelliott999) (Fire)
TonyN (Police)
GB72 (Public Sector)
Redwood (Sea Cadets)

Forum Posters/Staff
teegirl
barb
bigfoot
tincup
vig


Date: 1 day TBD between 13-16th April
Venue: Luton Hoo
Charity: Help for Heroes
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry but if it's during the week I can't make it, can't spare the holidays at work.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate to say it but I'm a bit knackered with those dates too.
I only get a day off every other week at work and I'm already pushing it with the Addington meet on March 30th and Walton Heath on 7th April. Certainly wouldn't be able to get a day off three weeks in succession.
Bit of a bummer because the course and price look fantastic...


----------



## Robobum (Feb 5, 2010)

Can these be classed as tactical retreats?? 

I'm in Rick, Friday is ideal for me, then I'm off to the Cornwall links festival on the Monday.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2010)

Can these be classed as tactical retreats?? 

Click to expand...

Seriously. I'm gutted. The course looks superb


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 5, 2010)

Friday 16th is good for me , although I can be flexible if needs be..

Blue tees would probs be too far for a 'friendly' day. Would prefer to play whites but tha yellows arent that much different if thats what everyone else fancies

Sorry didnt see the other thread


----------



## rickg (Feb 5, 2010)

Managed to knock another Â£5 off today so that's another Â£160 to the charity (Â£800 now just from the green fees assuming we have 32 players). Still working to get the price even lower.

Also it's looking like it's going to be Friday 16th judging by the current voting so I've provisionally booked tee times starting at 11:03 going off the 1st & 10th. This should allow time for people who are travelling to the venue, and by going off both tees, the last group will be in only 1/2 hr after the first group. So far we've lost 3 players and gained 1.


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate to say it but I'm a bit knackered with those dates too.
I only get a day off every other week at work and I'm already pushing it with the Addington meet on March 30th and Walton Heath on 7th April. Certainly wouldn't be able to get a day off three weeks in succession.
Bit of a bummer because the course and price look fantastic...
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame Smiffy....you would have enjoyed it. Played against Doc17 off the whites....par 3 13th was a mere 261 yds!!


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2010)

I've now registered the event with the Help for Heroes charity and I've set up the JustGiving fundraising page:

http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match

Please take a look at the page and feel free to make a contribution.
Any Facebook users please add the link to your Facebook accounts to spread the word. 
For the geeks out there, there's also a Facebook app which will add the justgiving page to your Facebook profile:

http://apps.facebook.com/justgiving/

just copy & paste GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match into the app and select add page. 

If you don't have facebook or any other social networking accounts, just email the link out to friends and family to support this great cause.

We have now officially started our quest!!!!


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2010)

I've now registered the event with the Help for Heroes charity and I've set up the JustGiving fundraising page:

http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match

Please take a look at the page and feel free to make a contribution.
Any Facebook users please add the link to your Facebook accounts to spread the word. 
For the geeks out there, there's also a Facebook app which will add the justgiving page to your Facebook profile:

http://apps.facebook.com/justgiving/

just copy & paste GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match into the app and select add page. 

If you don't have facebook or any other social networking accounts, just email the link out to friends and family to support this great cause.

We have now officially started our quest!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm so excited!!!! We have just received our first donation through the JustGiving web page....thank you Mr Steve Clifford


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 8, 2010)

Just want to say a big thankyou Rick. These things need someone to get stuck in and you've done a grand job organising it.

A big virtual hand shake and pat on the back.

Looking forward to the day and meeting everyone


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2010)

OK here's how it's going to work to collect the golf fees so as little money as possible exchanges hands.

The Â£45 fee for the day is comprised of;
Â£10 golf (Paid direct to Luton Hoo)

Â£10 food (Paid direct to Luton Hoo)
(still working on getting this reduced so we can donate more to the H4H)

Â£25 donation to the H4H charity JustGiving page (link below)

Everyone playing now needs to make the Â£25 contribution on the H4H page, (I've started the ball rolling and donated mine today!!).

I'll need to know your real names (so I can cross you off the "outstanding debtors list!!! "  as and when you pay on the JustGiving site. 
You can either PM me names or put them up here if you don't mind people knowing your real names.

I'll then keep updating the current list on here (just with forum names) with who has paid.

We'll pay the outstanding Â£20 per head direct to Luton Hoo, later (or to the JustGiving site if Luton Hoo waive this).

For people not playing but who would still like to donate to the cause, then just go to the link below and enter the amount you would like to donate.

As mentioned previously, please post the link wherever you think it will get maximum exposure, (eg, Facebook, Twitter, emails, etc) and encourage you friends and family to circulate the link as well.
I sent an email to my golf club asking if they would put the link in the next club Newsletter and on the club website.

I'll be contacting local papers, golfing publications etc in due course.
Any questions, give me a shout.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 8, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## rickg (Feb 9, 2010)

Forgot to add....please send me your current handicaps as well. (No need to do so if this comes up in your signatures when you post)


----------



## rickg (Feb 9, 2010)

there's a former jenny (Wren) at our club. probably won't see her till next month but a possibility for your three-ball.
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to make contact? We're still hoping to make up a female 4-ball.


----------



## Range_Ball (Feb 9, 2010)

Dont want to let people down but can't make that Friday SORRY! Have a good one.

RB


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 9, 2010)

there's a former jenny (Wren) at our club. probably won't see her till next month but a possibility for your three-ball.
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to make contact? We're still hoping to make up a female 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

no, afraid not. we had a medal and an agm last week and she wasn't at either.


----------



## doc17 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've paid my Â£25 Rick. Looking forward to it!


----------



## colint (Feb 10, 2010)

Regrettably I'm going to have to back out of this, the date clashes with some family stuff.

I'll be making a donation, great idea and great cause


----------



## rickg (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's an updated list including handicaps where I know them. Thanks to those that have paid their Â£25 on the JustGiving site. For those still to pay, please try and donate your Â£25 as soon as you can.

We could do with some extra Navy guys as we've had a couple drop out due to date clashes.

If anyone else would like to play please let me know...there are still spaces available.

*RAF* 
bobmac		
rickg	     9	 *PAID*
Robobum	     4	
richart		
evita4		
piggles 		
Timberbonce		

*ARMY* 
jammydodger	     5	  *PAID*
midnight	     24	
jay (Barbs hubby)		
golfmmad	     24	
MarkHK		
matt01		
Fergus Scobie (Matt01's mate)		
Mick Barrett		

*NAVY* 
grumpyjock		
Viscount17 	     21	  *PAID*

*PUBLIC SECTOR* 
Homer (Health service)	     11	
AuburnWarrior (CCF)	     10	
Doc17  (Fire)	     8	  *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	     24	
Samwhitby (Paramedic) (SamZeMuel)		

*FORUM/STAFF* 
teegirl		
barb	     31	
tincup		
vig		
GM Staff (awaiting confirmation)		
GM Staff (awaiting confirmation)		

Date: Fri 16th April		
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match

Don't forget you can still make a donation even if you are not playing to show your support....any amount welcome no matter how small.

Cheers
Rick


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 11, 2010)

Rickg, can you take me off the list please as I'm not able to make it. Understand the need for making it a central venue for all, but for me it's a tad too far. It would mean staying overnight the day before, rather than risking traffic delays on the M25 and M1, which would make it too expensive.

Hope you all have a great day and raise loads of money.

Golfmmad.


----------



## rickg (Feb 11, 2010)

All for genuine reasons, we have now had 8 drop out and numbers are now down to 28 (assuming we get 2 GM staff who are still to confirm).
Most likely there will be others dropping out as inevitably happens with all golf days and can't be helped.
In addition, only 4 people so far have paid their deposit on the giving site.

I'm aware that a Â£25 deposit is a lot to pay out up front when the match is still 2 months away, so I'd be happy for people to make a Â£5 deposit and then top it up with the other Â£20 during March.

We need to address the shortfall in players and I'm more than happy to open it up to forum members who don't have any Military ties.

If this still doesn't get the numbers up, then I'll be opening up the invite to people outside of the forum to ensure we fill the tee slots and rasie a respectable sum for the cause.
Please PM me with your full name when you have paid your deposit so I can update my spreadsheet.

Don't forget to get word out about the link and please encourage friends and family to donate.

Cheers 
Rick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope to pay soon but waiting for my annual leave to be approved first. There are some "issues" going on at the moment in our team at work so not sure whath the state of play job wise or leave wise is


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2010)

Regrettably I'm going to have to back out of this, the date clashes with some family stuff.

I'll be making a donation, great idea and great cause
		
Click to expand...

Colin, many thanks for the donation today.....very generous . If your dates unclash, let me know.
Rick


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2010)

Updated list:

 Sam.. received your Â£25 donation, thanks.

Still waiting for lots of deposits. Would be grateful if folks could at least contribute Â£5 for now as a deposit with the other Â£20 in March if this helps with cashflow.

Heard back from Mike and unfortunately he can't release anyone from the staff to participate due to other commitments, but has agreed to cover the day in the mag and has contributed 5 x 1 yr subscriptions to GM for prizes.

We still need more Navy representatives. Anyone who enjoys a long soak in the bath or listens to the Village People could be considered eligible if no REAL Navy folks come forward. 

Still looking for others to come forward and play to get the numbers back up to 32. No military connections required.


*RAF* 
bobmac		
rickg	     9	 *PAID*
Robobum	     4	
evita4		
piggles 		
Timberbonce		

*ARMY* 
jammydodger	     5	  *PAID*
midnight	     24	
jay (Barbs hubby)
MarkHK	
Mick Barrett		

*NAVY* 
grumpyjock		
Viscount17 	     21	  *PAID*

*PUBLIC SECTOR* 
Homer (Health service)	     11	
AuburnWarrior (CCF)	     10	
Doc17  (Fire)	     8	  *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	     24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)  24 *PAID* 

*FORUM* 
teegirl		
barb ?	     31	
tincup		
vig ?		


Date: Fri 16th April 1st tee 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match

Don't forget you can still make a donation even if you are not playing to show your support....any amount welcome no matter how small.

Cheers
Rick


----------



## Midnight (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick,

just paid my Â£25 under the name of Guy Hall. Really looking forward to the day, can you put me out with someone as crap as me please.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2010)

Rick,

just paid my Â£25 under the name of Guy Hall. Really looking forward to the day, can you put me out with someone as crap as me please.

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

thanks Guy.....there's a few around the 24 handicap mark....you'll be fine mate....... and I don't want you losing any sleep over the 271 yard par 3!!! 

2 shots for you there..


----------



## rickg (Feb 15, 2010)

Latest deposits received with thanks from teegirl & Steve Galbraith....keep em coming guys....


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2010)

There's a very brief entry on the H4H site at the following link: 
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/golf_events.html

It's about the 23rd down the list.

Great to see how many golf clubs are nominating H4H as their charity this year.
Also one guy is attempting to play 150 golf courses between Sept 09 - Jul 10 collecting money as he goes from members at each course....... Now why didn't I think of that???


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2010)

Quick update & a question for Smiffy:

As we have had quite a lot drop out, and with no replacements so far coming forward from the GM forum, in order to increase the numbers back up to min 32, I have invited a team from the HDID Forum. 

They have got a team together and 3 out of the 4 have already paid their deposits to the justgiving site. One of them is coming from Leeds, one from Bath and 2 from Southampton. They also have strong Military connections (One was Navy 22 years and 2 had fathers in the RAF & Navy)

I have also recruited a team of Primary Health Care Trust Finance Directors from the NHS to bolster the Public Sector team. Two of them are members at Woburn and one at Bushey Golf & CC.

*The question for Smiffy is*.....I would also like to invite a team from the Golf Magic Forum and I know there a few coming to the Addington meet that you are arranging. 
Do you have a good contact there I can speak to to get them to enter a 4- ball team?

Opening it up to these 2 other golf forums to send a team will help circulate the link and hopefully secure donations from a wider audience.

Still vacancies if anyone else from the GM forum wants to play.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 16, 2010)

that's good, I was getting worried with all the bail outs


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2010)

that's good, I was getting worried with all the bail outs
		
Click to expand...

As you well know, one thing you learn from being in the Forces is to always have a plan B!!!    

I still have other backup options as well, JIC.


----------



## rickg (Feb 16, 2010)

Just putting the link in the thread as I know a lot of people have the signatures turned off and therefore might not be seeing the link each time I post.

http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got back from a week in Phoenix so will update on Sunday with latest status & numbers.....keep your eyes peeled.....and pay your deposits!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tincup (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Rick
I have just donated my deposit


----------



## rickg (Mar 2, 2010)

Tincup, received your Â£25 donation, thanks.
We have raised *Â£400* so far, but still need lots of deposits. *Please, please, please * ensure you log on to the just giving site and donate if you haven't yet.

We have lost a few more, but gained some, so numbers currently stand at 27.

I need to get it up to between 32 and 40. Don't worry if you don't have Forces backgrounds, you can represent the Forum team. Please let me know if you want to play.

Teams & Handicaps (where known)
*RAF*

bobmac		
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		
Timberbonce		

*ARMY*

jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	
Mick Barrett	


*NAVY* 

grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*


*PUBLIC SECTOR* 

AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*


*GM FORUM* 

teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID* 


*HDID FORUM* 
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 



Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Don't forget you can still make a donation even if you are not playing to show your support....any amount welcome no matter how small.

Cheers
Rick


----------



## tincup (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Rick
as i work for the NHS do I need to be in the public sector team


----------



## rickg (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Rick
as i work for the NHS do I need to be in the public sector team
		
Click to expand...

No it's OK, I think the Forum team needs you more!!!! Can't have Teegirl as the only representative.

Still disappointed we can't get more people from the Forum...come on folks it's going to be a great day for a great cause!!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 2, 2010)

BobMac now paid..thanks...
Keep 'em coming folks!!!

Teams & Handicaps (where known)
*RAF* 
bobmac		                 *PAID*
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		
Timberbonce		

*ARMY*

jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	
Mick Barrett	


*NAVY* 

grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*


*PUBLIC SECTOR* 

AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*


*GM FORUM* 

teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID* 


*HDID FORUM* 
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 


Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Mar 2, 2010)

Neil Jessop now paid....thanks Neil.

We also have a new guy on board so welcome to  *Spinn77* representing the Forum.

Also, *pip* is hoping to recruit some fine Navy chaps from their golf society and is going to let me know soon. If it coincides with their leave, we may soon have a splurge of Seamen....(Insert joke here!!!!) 

*<u>Would really like to see the remaining outstanding deposits this week donated on the justgiving site please.</u>*

Teams & Handicaps (where known)
*RAF* 

bobmac		                 *PAID*
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		
Timberbonce		

*ARMY*

jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	
Mick Barrett	


*NAVY* 

grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*

*PUBLIC SECTOR* 

AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*

*GM FORUM* 

teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID*
Spinn77            

*HDID FORUM* 
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 


Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Mar 3, 2010)

Piggles & Mick Barrett now paid...thanks guys. Were now at 50% of our Â£1000 target. thanks to everyone so far.

*<u>Would really like to see the remaining outstanding deposits this week donated on the justgiving site please.</u>*

Teams & Handicaps (where known)
*RAF* 

bobmac		                 *PAID*
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		         *PAID* 
Timberbonce		

*ARMY*

jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	
Mick Barrett	                 *PAID* 


*NAVY* 

grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*
pip

*PUBLIC SECTOR* 

AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*

*GM FORUM* 

teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID*
Spinn77            

*HDID FORUM* 
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 


Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice quick payment from Spinn77....good man, that's what I like to see....Â£525 raised so far...lets get it up to Â£800 by the end of the week folks!!!

Teams & Handicaps (where known)
*RAF* 

bobmac		                 *PAID*
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		         *PAID* 
Timberbonce		

*ARMY*

jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	
Mick Barrett	                 *PAID* 


*NAVY* 

grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*
pip

*PUBLIC SECTOR* 

AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*

*GM FORUM* 

teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID*
Spinn77                          *PAID*

*HDID FORUM* 
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 


Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick 

[/QUOTE] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sneds (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Rick, unfortunately the date is a little bit too early with  me, what with my knee at the moment, but I hope you have a great time. 

I just wanted to make a quick comment with regards to donating money to charity. If you are a higher rate tax payer. I.e you pay 40% tax or basically earn over approx Â£43k/year (Â£6475 personal allowance + Â£37,400 Lower Tax band threshold) You can use this donation to pay a little extra at a lower tax rate.

Basically as an example, if you donated Â£80 to charity and chose to also give 'gift aid' then the charity will actually receive an extra 25% of your donation. So your Â£80 donation is worth Â£100 to the charity.

Now if you're a higher rate tax payer, your 'effective' donation (Â£80+Â£20) can be added to your tax threshold. Therefore increasing your lower tax threshold to Â£37,500.

This simply means that on that extra Â£100, you get taxed Â£20 instead of Â£40. Saving Â£20, which means you end up paying Â£60, but this is worth Â£100 to the charity.

I'm sure many of you already know this, but I thought I would mention it in case. 

Have a good knock guys x


----------



## MarkHK (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick, deposit paid.


----------



## rickg (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark. Only 8 outstanding deposits now.
Think I might have recruited a 2 handicapper and a female 1 handicapper from the Top Golf centre in Watford.
Also just waiting to hear back from Pip this week to see if any of his seafaring colleagues can make it.

Teams & Handicaps (where known)
*RAF* 

bobmac		                 *PAID*
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		         *PAID* 
Timberbonce		

*ARMY*

jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	                         *PAID* 
Mick Barrett	                 *PAID* 


*NAVY* 

grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*
pip

*PUBLIC SECTOR* 

AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*

*GM FORUM* 

teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID*
Spinn77                          *PAID*

*HDID FORUM* 
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 


Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2010)

Up to 37 now, possibly more if a few of Pip's shipmates can make it.
We have a very strong ladies 4 ball including 2 Herts County players playing off 3 and 4.

*Looking for more deposits this week please *. Less than a month to go now and I'd rather not leave it until the last minute until people decide if they want to play or not. 
*If deposits are not forthcoming in the next week, then I will start to look for replacements to fill the spaces we have booked.*

If your name is on the list and you *can't* play, then please let me know ASAP.

Teams & Handicaps (where known) Please advise where H/C's are missing so we can get a feel for the teams, (intention is to spread the handicaps within a 4 ball).

<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro *PAID*
rickg	                       9 *PAID*
Robobum	                       4
evita4		
piggles 		         *PAID* 
Timberbonce		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 *PAID*
midnight	              24 *PAID* 
MarkHK	                         *PAID* 
Mick Barrett	                 *PAID* 


<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		         *PAID* 
Viscount17   	              21 *PAID*
pip

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>
AuburnWarrior (CCF)	      10	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 *PAID*
TonyN (Police)		
GB72 (Public Sector)		
Redwood (Sea Cadets)	      24	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 *PAID* 
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 *PAID*
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 *PAID*

<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 *PAID* 
tincup	                         *PAID*
Spinn77                          *PAID*

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 *PAID* 
Simon Betteridge              20 *PAID* 
Alan Venning                   8 *PAID*
Derek Betteridge              21 *PAID* 

<u>*Top Golf Centre Watford*</u>		
Kieran Tebbutt                 4  
Shaun Ferguson                pro 
Charlotte Field                3 
Gary Winch                    17  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4  
Clare Butterworth             16 
TBD 
TBD 


Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## tincup (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Rick
Handicap is 7


----------



## rickg (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Rick
Handicap is 7
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.

Lucinda has now paid...thanks.
Also the Top Golf team are sending me a cheque and I will be paying their deposits with my credit card when I receive it. That's going to get us up to Â£675.

I'm in Bucharest this week so wont be logging on every day, but relying on folks to get their deposits in. There's a few stragglers that committed to play really early on but have not paid yet. 
Please get your credit cards out and make it a bit easier for me so I don't have to keep chasing every week!!!
Thanks
Rick


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2010)

Splitting the list between "Paid" & "Still to pay" to make it easier to track.
If your name is on the still to pay list, could you please visit the justgiving site this week and make the Â£25 donation?

<u>*Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       9 
piggles 		       20 		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                       ?     
Mick Barrett	              10 


<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		       ?  
Viscount17   	              21 

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 

<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       ? 
Spinn77                        12

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Top Golf Centre Watford*</u> (Just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt                 4  
Shaun Ferguson                pro 
Charlotte Field                3 
Gary Winch                    17  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4  

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
Robobum        4 (RAF)
evita4	       ? (RAF)
Timberbonce    ? (RAF)	
pip            ? (NAVY)
AuburnWarrior 10 (PS)	 
TonyN          ? (PS)		
GB72           ? (PS)		
Redwood       24 (PS)
Clare Butterworth 16 (APGC)
TBD                ? (APGC)
TBD	           ? (APGC)

Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Mar 24, 2010)

Pip now paid.... thanks mate.
Thanks for the responses from Robobum, AuburnWarrier & Redwood

<u>*Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       8 
piggles 		      20 		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 


<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		       ?  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                            ?

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 

<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Top Golf Centre Watford*</u> (Just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt                 4  
Shaun Ferguson                pro 
Charlotte Field                3 
Gary Winch                    17  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4  

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
Robobum        4 (RAF) (Will advise after bank Hol)
evita4	       ? (RAF) (PM'd 21st- No response yet)
Timberbonce    ? (RAF) (PM'd 21st- No response yet)
AuburnWarrior 10 (PS)	Paying 31st March 
TonyN          ? (PS)  (PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
GB72           ? (PS)	PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
Clare Butterworth 16 (APGC)
TBD                ? (APGC)
TBD	           ? (APGC)

Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick 

[/QUOTE] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Mar 25, 2010)

Teegirl is helping with some fundraising and has obtained some football scratch cards. We will be selling one on the day (40 squares at Â£2 a square. Winner gets Â£30 & HFH gets Â£50.)

If anyone would like a card(s) to use at their golf club or at work etc to help us raise some additional funds, then please PM teegirl with your address and she will send you one in the post.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rickg (Mar 28, 2010)

One of Pip's mates has paid tonight (Alan Broadley)....thanks mate. Total now stands at Â£645 donated.

I still haven't heard back from the following despite PM's and requests on here:
*Evita4, TonyN, GB72.*

It's OK if you can't make it, but I really do need to know one way or the other as I have reserved another 2 tee times and need to know whether I need to look elsewhere to fill the slots. Appreciate a response.

<u>*Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       8 
piggles 		      20 		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 


<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		       ?  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                            ?
Pip's mate 1 (Alan Broadley)   ?

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 

<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Top Golf Centre Watford*</u> (Just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt                 4  
Shaun Ferguson                pro 
Charlotte Field                3 
Gary Winch                    17  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4  

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
Robobum        4 (RAF) (Will advise after bank Hol)
evita4	       ? (RAF) (PM'd 21st- No response yet)
AuburnWarrior 10 (PS)	Paying 31st March 
TonyN          ? (PS)  (PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
GB72           ? (PS)	PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
Clare Butterworth 16 (APGC)
TBD                ? (APGC)
TBD	           ? (APGC)
Pip's Mate 2       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 3       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 4       ? (Navy)

Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 28, 2010)

I appreciate it is a huge task you you are very kindly taking on and a great job you are doing. But please don't publicaly state you haven't heard from when we have had several pm's where I gave reasons for and appologised for not being able to make it on the day and I made a donation on the site.


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2010)

I appreciate it is a huge task you you are very kindly taking on and a great job you are doing. But please don't publicaly state you haven't heard from when we have had several pm's where I gave reasons for and appologised for not being able to make it on the day and I made a donation on the site.
		
Click to expand...

Matt,

A million apologies.   
I got my names mixed up. You indeed did respond very promptly to the PM and made a very generous donation on the giving site. Many thanks for that. Sorry for the confusion....I'm blaming the clocks going forward!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2010)

Another 3 people have paid their deposits since the last update: Many thanks to *Clare, Rob and Auburn Warrier*   

*Simon Bratt* from the Golf Magic forum also donated Â£10 for the cause and we are getting another Â£30 from *Colint's* auction of a utility wood in the "For Sale" section which *intherough* generously paid Â£30 for. Thanks guys 

<u>*Deposit Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       8 
piggles 		      20 		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 	

<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		       ?  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                            ?
Pip's mate 1 (Alan Broadley)   ?

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 
AuburnWarrior (PS)            10

<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4 
Clare Butterworth             16  
Rob Pannell                   23

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
evita4	       ? (RAF) (PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
TonyN          ? (PS)  (PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
GB72           ? (PS)	PM'd 21st- No response yet)	

TBD	           ? (APGC)
Pip's Mate 2       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 3       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 4       ? (Navy)

(Just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt (Top Golf)      4  
Shaun Ferguson (Top Golf)      pro 
Charlotte Field (Top Golf)     3 
Gary Winch  (Top Golf)         17  

*<u>Details*</u>		
Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got the handicap for this Year 23.1


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2010)

Many thanks to *Sue*, (Lady Captain from APGC) for her deposit. 
*Grumpyjock*, handicap duly noted, thanks.   

Deposits & donations currently stand at Â£755.

<u>*Deposit Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       8 
piggles 		      20 		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 	

<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		      23  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                            ?
Pip's mate 1 (Alan Broadley)   ?

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 
AuburnWarrior (PS)            10

<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4 
Clare Butterworth             16  
Rob Pannell                   23
Sue Hattam                    17   

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
evita4	       ? (RAF) (PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
TonyN          ? (PS)  (PM'd 21st- No response yet)	
GB72           ? (PS)	PM'd 21st- No response yet)	

TBD	           ? (APGC)
TBD	           ? (APGC)
TBD	           ? (APGC)
Pip's Mate 2       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 3       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 4       ? (Navy)

(Just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt (Top Golf)      4  
Shaun Ferguson (Top Golf)      pro 
Charlotte Field (Top Golf)     3 
Gary Winch  (Top Golf)         17  

*<u>Details*</u>		
Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2010)

This is just a quick request for the folks playing to bring along a small prize for the raffle if they can spare one. 

Looking for fairly inexpensive items, eg, sleeve of balls, bottle of wine, golf glove, box of chocolates, M&S vouchers, etc etc, etc......Anything really!!

Many thanks in advance.

Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 6, 2010)

2 more deposits paid....Many thanks to *Sheila*, and *Paula*

Deposits & donations currently stand at Â£805.

<u>*Deposit Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       8 
piggles 		      20 		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 	

<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		      23  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                            ?
Pip's mate 1 (Alan Broadley)   ?

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 


<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12
AuburnWarrior                 10

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4 
Clare Butterworth             16  
Rob Pannell                   23
Sue Hattam                    17   
Sheila Waltham                12
Paula Green                   21 

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
evita4	      (RAF) (PM'd 21/3 & 3/4 No response yet)	
GB72          (PS)   (PM'd 21/3 & 3/4 No response yet)

Jackie	           ? (APGC)
Pip's Mate 2       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 3       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 4       ? (Navy)
Rob (assuming wife has given birth the week before!!)               ? (RAF)

(Just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt (Top Golf)      4  
Shaun Ferguson (Top Golf)      pro 
Charlotte Field (Top Golf)     3 
Gary Winch  (Top Golf)         17  

*<u>Details*</u>		
Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 9, 2010)

Going to be announcing the teams soon....watch this space!

Also a quick request to all players to help bolster the raffle prizes.
I've now built up a decent collection of prizes, but still need more for the raffle.

To that end, could each of you try and bring a small prize with you on the day, eg sleeve of balls, golf glove, bottle of wine, V-Easy , box of chocolates, , etc, etc, etc, .....you know the type of thing.....it doesn't have to be expensive.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there another game on this day?
There are a few people I would expect to attend who aren't and it is a great cause


----------



## rickg (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there another game on this day?
There are a few people I would expect to attend who aren't and it is a great cause
		
Click to expand...

Bob, 
 I think it's the fact that there's a HDID team entered. The GM folks probably don't want to play against people with 6  fingers!!!!!     
Either that or the 271 yd Par 3 has put the frighteners on a few 

It's OK, I should have 40 in total on the day....just rounding up a few reserves over the weekend.


----------



## rickg (Apr 10, 2010)

Just thought I'd list some of the prizes for the golf and raffle so far donated:

4 ball voucher Luton Hoo Golf Club	 (Luton Hoo)
4 Ball Voucher Caddington Golf Club	 (Clive Hammond)
4 Ball voucher APGC	 (APGC)
4 ball voucher DeVere	 (De Vere Hotels)
GM Annual subscription x 5	(Mike H)
Executive Membership Top Golf x 3	(Kieran Tebbutt)
Free Entry to POGC (Subject to confirmation)	(Dean Elliot)
Free golf lesson	(Robyn Turley  Pro APGC)
Sky Sports Polo shirt (M)	(Rickg)
Ram FX Driver	(Rickg)
6 x 2 for 1 green vouchers	(Midnight)
Nike Oz putter	(Rickg)
Ram Tour Wedge (Black)	(Rickg)
Bottle Whiskey	(TinCup)
Ping i15 cap	(Jammydodger)
Wilson Staff Feather golf bag	(Jammydodger)

Also an ex Army Capatain is kindly donating an England Rugby shirt signed by Phil Vickery MBE which I'm going to put up on the For sale section for auction.

Thanks to everyone who has so far donated, and to all those players bringing along other small prizes.


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2010)

3 more deposits paid....Many thanks to *Mark, Sheila, and Jefferson*

I'm paying the Â£100 deposit to Luton Hoo tomorrow and confirming food choices, (all sausage except for 1 risotto!!) 

Deposits & donations currently stand at Â£910.

I'm still working on teams, probably announce them Monday evening after some last minute confirmations tomorrow.

Also got some coverage in the local press:
http://www.lutontoday.co.uk/lut-news/Troops-saluted-in-Luton-Hoo.6216831.jp

<u>*Deposit Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       8 
piggles 		      20 
Mark Kelsey                   18		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 	

<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		      23  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                           25
Alan Broadley                 22   

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 


<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12
AuburnWarrior                 10

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4 
Clare Butterworth             16  
Rob Pannell                   23
Sue Hattam                    17   
Sheila Waltham                12
Paula Green                   21 
Sheila Bradbury               17
Jefferson Kibble              11

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>

Pip's Mate 2       ? (Navy)
Pip's Mate 3       ? (Navy)
Rob (assuming wife has given birth the week before!!)               ? (RAF)

(Confirmed but just waiting for cheque from head office)	
Kieran Tebbutt (Top Golf)      4  
Shaun Ferguson (Top Golf)      pro 
Charlotte Field (Top Golf)     2 
Gary Winch  (Top Golf)         17  

*<u>Details*</u>		
Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2010)

5 more deposits paid....Many thanks to *Phil, Kieran, Shaun, Charlotte & Gary*

Also donated the Â£20 from the sale of the 4 wood to Golfmad.

That has put us over our original target of Â£1000 with the total currently at Â£1055. Thanks to everyone so far for their generosity.

Teams will now be announced tomorrow evening as I'm sorting out some last minute substitutions!!

Please try and get to Luton Hoo on Friday by 10 am latest so you get chance to hit some balls, grab a cofee and a bacon roll if you want one. Will also give us time to get some team photos.....bring cameras!!!

No need to change for dinner after as we're eating in the 19th, or out in the courtyard if the weather's nice.


<u>*Deposit Paid*</u>
<u>*RAF*</u>	
bobmac		             pro 
rickg	                       7 
piggles 		      20 
Mark Kelsey                   18		

<u>*ARMY*</u>		
jammydodger	               5 
midnight	              24 
MarkHK	                      19     
Mick Barrett	              10 	

<u>*NAVY*</u>	
grumpyjock		      23  
Viscount17   	              21 
Pip                           25
Alan Broadley                 22   

<u>*PUBLIC SECTOR*</u>	
Doc17  (Fire)	               8 	
SamZeMuel (Paramedic)         24 		
Neil Jessop (NHS)	      18 
Tom Travers (NHS)	      18 
Peter Horbury (NHS)            8 


<u>*GM FORUM*</u>	
teegirl	                      14 	
tincup	                       7 
Spinn77                       12
AuburnWarrior                 10

<u>*HDID FORUM*</u>	
Steve Galbraith               14 
Simon Betteridge              20  
Alan Venning                   8 
Derek Betteridge              21  

<u>*Aldwickbury Park Golf Club*</u>		
Lucinda Mileham                4 
Clare Butterworth             16  
Rob Pannell                   23
Sue Hattam                    17   
Sheila Waltham                12
Paula Green                   21 
Sheila Bradbury               17
Jefferson Kibble              11
Phil Spurr                    19


<u>*Top Golf*</u>
Kieran Tebbutt                 4  
Shaun Ferguson                pro 
Charlotte Field                2 
Gary Winch                    17

<u>*Still to Pay*</u>
Terry Lansdowne  (APGC)       19
TBD

*<u>Details*</u>		
Date: Fri 16th April 1st & 10th tees 11am
Venue: Luton Hoo		
Charity: Help for Heroes		
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk/		
JustGiving page		
http://www.justgiving.com/GM-Forum-Inter-Services-Golf-match


Cheers
Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2010)

We now have our 40 players!!!!

Pairings and times listed below, HOWEVER, please allow plenty of time for the traffic and plan to arrive no later than 10am as there may be last minute tweaks!!

Format is Stableford off full handicap. You will not be playing in your teams so won't know until later which team has won.
Team scoring is going to be the average stableford score for your team so all players in a team will contribute.

Prizes are up for grabs for:
1st place Team
Best Male Stableford
Best Female Stableford
Lowest Gross Male
Lowest Gross Female
Longest Drive Male
Longest Drive Female
Nearest Pin (all)
Wooden Spoon

Keep an eye on the For Sale Section tonight as I will be posting photos and launching the auction for the signed England Rugby shirt by Phil Vickery. (I already have a bid on it for Â£100)







Any mistakes or queries, give me a shout.


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 15, 2010)

Good stuff Rick

Is the traffic really bad coming in from the 505 North and is it easy to find from that direction ?

The sparrows wont even have pumped themselves up when I leave methinks


----------



## rickg (Apr 15, 2010)

Good stuff Rick

Is the traffic really bad coming in from the 505 North and is it easy to find from that direction ?

The sparrows wont even have pumped themselves up when I leave methinks
		
Click to expand...

505 shouldn't be too bad especially if you are setting off early. It's pretty close to the Junction 10 exit of the M1 and if youre coming from Luton, you head down the A1081 towards Harpenden. It's about 1/2 a mile down this road on the left.
Good luck with the traffic...hopefully will be quiet if all the airports are closed due to volcanic ash!!!


----------

